# Linux on Samsung netbook N210



## Nick-Roger (Sep 2, 2015)

Can anyone tell me whether it's possible to install Linux Mint on a Samsung N210 Plus netbook? I have Linux on a CD and an external drive. I tried using this (pressing f12 at startup) and it worked but seemed a little slower than I'd hoped, until I realised I was running it from the CD.

The netbook has a fast boot straight into Windows 7. I tried using F2 to get into the BIOS but there doesn't seem to be an option to disable Fast Boot as there is on many other models. I fiddled with the BIOS to change the boot checking sequence, putting USB options first but that now means it won't even run Windows 7 – even if it would it's too slow to be useful. It would be handy with Linux for travel when luggage space is very tight, otherwise it's destined for the rubbish skip.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

5 years ago it worked https://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/view/5395

More recent https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=212454


----------



## Nick-Roger (Sep 2, 2015)

Apparently it can be done then. Unfortunately neither of these links explains how to bypass Fast Boot as far as I can see, and that's the problem I'm having. Unless I can do that it doesn't actually install Linux on the HD, I can only run it via USB and that's too slow. Any more ideas (or have I misunderstood)?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Found this on a YouTube video


> head to BIOS and Disable Fast BIOS mode under Advanced settings mode.


 for Samsung netbook but the exact model wasn't mentioned.
Source: 




People installed Ubuntu netbook edition on an N210 in 2012
http://askubuntu.com/questions/127696/ubuntu-12-04-very-slow-on-samsung-netbook/127722
it is probably too old a thread to ask how they did it.


----------



## Nick-Roger (Sep 2, 2015)

The exact model is NP-N210-JP02UK, if the last bit helps.
I have pressed F2 to get to the BIOS and then to the Advanced section, where there is no Fast Boot option. The model in the video is not the same and I'm surprised this option is not present as Samsung seem to have included in most other models. It's hard to believe it cannot be bypassed but I can't see how it could be done.


----------



## Nick-Roger (Sep 2, 2015)

By the way, I do appreciate the answers so far - thanks for looking into it. Unfortunately I'm still stuck with a useless piece of hardware I may have to throw away. Any other clues would be welcome.


----------

